# Barcelona for a week?



## ValHam (Oct 3, 2010)

I am going to Barcelona for a week next month for the first time - Please recommend places to visit - Thanks kindly


----------



## Dave M (Oct 3, 2010)

Start by looking at this link (four pages) for just about everything that's worth seeing. Note particularly the various hop-on hop-off bus tours that will give you a great opportunity to visit the major sites in Barcelona. Other than that, be sure to spend part of an evening and part of an afternoon people watching as you stroll on Las Ramblas.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 3, 2010)

We loved Barcelona! I hadn't known anything about Gaudi before planning a trip to the city, so was interested in seeing some of his work after some research in advance.  We went to the still-in-progress church, which was amazing.  We also toured the apartment building, which was interesting because of the design and being able to see it furnished in the era, etc.  Otherwise, just wandering down the Ramblas was fun.  We also did the funicular to the top of the mountain and did the cable car ride, both great views.  We did do one of the round the city bus tours - a great way to get an overview upon arrival.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 3, 2010)

Would it be easy to get to Montserrat on my own for a day trip?  How easy would it be to get to Figueres by public transport?  Would you recommend I buy a discount card for sights and transport in Barcelona? Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2010)

Lucky Guy! We were there for most of June and will be there next May. Wonderful city!

Shopping on the Ramblas, strolling the waterfront, the maritime museum at the foot of the Ramblas. La Bocaria- if it's worth eating it's there. La Sagrada Familia. Tapas. Wine cheaper than water. And so much more. Architecture, Art, beautiful people, great food. Caution: do keep your valuables close and spread around. The pickpockets are highly skilled when your attention is on the sights/activities around you. 

Worthy day trips, the Salvator Dali museum: http://www.salvador-dali.org/museus/figueres/en_index.html

Montserrat Monastery is great- probably more meaningful for those of Catholic persuasion.

http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/ has maps, tips, restaurant guides and more. Good resource.

PS added after reading your question. Tour buses go to Montserrat and Figueres daily. Get a 10 ride subway card- they are shareable. The card is 2 Euros and the rides are like about 8 and the card is rechargeable.

Jim Ricks


----------



## alanmj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes there are lots of "tourist" things to do, and everyone is listing them for you, but we go there a lot for weeks to a month at a time, so try to do the less touristy things.

One place you must visit is the cathedral Santa Maria del Mar in the Born district. Before you go make sure you read "Cathedral of the Sea" (La Catedral del Mar) by Spanish author Ildefonso Falcones (http://www.lacatedraldelmar.es/english/index.html).

Outside the cathedral is the eternal flame in memory of September 11 1714 when the Castillians (Spanish) breached the defenses of Barcelona and massacred thousands of Catalans. The Catalans have been remembering 9/11 for almost 300 years...

There is an excellent wine bar just outside the main door to the cathedral - if you can get an outside table it's a wonderful place to sit and feel 1,000 years of history - especially as you read the book.

And around the corner in Carrier de Montcada is a wonderful Xampaneria (champagne bar) that is always full of Catalans (don't call them Spanish!) and has great tapas and bubbly wine.

If you are lucky during your week Barcelona will be playing at home - go and watch them and feel the atmosphere in the largest football (soccer) stadium in Europe - Camp Nou.

If it's a warm day, go down to Barcenoletta and the beach. 

Just one word of warming - Watch your valuables! It's a safe enough city, but Barcelona has a high rate of petty crime. Especially DO NOT get money from a cash machine on the street, always go into the security locked room in the bank. If you wear a backpack, wear it forwards as the locals do. Do NOT wear a "fanny back" or "bum bag" - this is a bull's eye that shouts out RICHES HERE, STEAL ME! Watch out for tag teams - one will distract you, for example offer to clean bird shit off your jacket, whilst the other lifts your wallet. Watch out particularly for gypsies with babies - my wife was swarmed by them when trying to get money from a bank machine and had to fight them off as the money came out of the machine.


----------



## Conan (Oct 4, 2010)

alanmj said:


> Barcelona has a high rate of petty crime.



And be aware of the fake police scam
http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/general/barcelona-safety.html#fakepolice

I had exactly that experience, except for some reason the guy took "no" for an answer.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 4, 2010)

The many replies that caution about street crime make Barcelona out to be overrun by gangsters. Not so. It's no worse- or better- than any large city. I've been hassled and hustled in NYC, Istanbul and several in between places. Not in Barcelona. Just use caution and don't wave your valuables out in public.

You will see signs proclaiming 'Barcelona IS NOT Spain'. The area of Catalonia is fiercely independent, not unlike the Basque lands on Northern Spain. You would do well to read up on the struggle of the Catalan people and pick up a few phrases before you go. For instance Adeu instead of Adios. Bom Dia instead of Buenos Dias. Here's a beginner's guide: http://www.barcelona-life.com/language/language.php

Jim Ricks


----------



## ValHam (Oct 4, 2010)

Would it be best to go with the 10 way subway card and bus turistic - so that we don't get lost -


----------



## alanmj (Oct 4, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> The many replies that caution about street crime make Barcelona out to be overrun by gangsters. Not so. It's no worse- or better- than any large city.
> Jim Ricks



What are you basing that statement on Jim? Personal experience?

Google crime statistics spain barcelona and you'll see the comparison for yourself. Try facts instead of feelings. 

Even the Spanish from Madrid and Catalans from Barcelona tell us to be very wary in Barcelona... But, no point saying this if you're not listening. Perhaps others might listen though, and show appropriate care.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 4, 2010)

alanmj said:


> What are you basing that statement on Jim? Personal experience?
> 
> Google crime statistics spain barcelona and you'll see the comparison for yourself. Try facts instead of feelings.
> 
> Even the Spanish from Madrid and Catalans from Barcelona tell us to be very wary in Barcelona... But, no point saying this if you're not listening. Perhaps others might listen though, and show appropriate care.



My comment is from personal experience. As stated I have had more problems in other large cities than in Barcelona. And I DID say to exercise due caution and not flaunt valuables. That's all. One can and should be aware of surroundings and people while still enjoying all that this great city has to offer.

We were told several times about the 'bird-poop' scam, and watched for it but alas didn't see it perpetrated. If we avoid every place there's a possibility of petty crime, we'd stay home. 

This thread asked for suggestions of things to see and do. Every reply doesn't need to emphasize security.  

We have enjoyed Catalonia, the Costa Daurada, Barcelona and anxiously await returning next May.

Jim Ricks


----------



## andrea t (Oct 4, 2010)

We were in Barcelona for a few days and it certainly was not enough time to enjoy this wonderful city.  Thought the hop on/off bus was very good.  We loved wandering the old Gothic area of the city.  Loved exploring everything Gaudi.  Had lots of fun on Las Ramblas on a Friday night...boy do they party!  Have fun!


----------



## JudyH (Oct 5, 2010)

I was in Barcelona for a week this past July also.  Beautiful city, I would love to go back.

However,  I had read about the fake police scam, on that web site,  and yes, it happened to me, just as described.

Thank goodness I had read about it, and as my DH was stuttering about, I cursed them in Spanish, gave the finger, grabbed DH's arm, and went on my way.    The scammers went running off.

Big cities, you need to keep your radar up and don't talk to strangers who ask you questions.


----------

